# Nutro Max for Large Breed Puppy



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Bella is just under 4 months and weighs in at 32lbs and seems to be doing fine on the food.

I was just wondering if anybody has ever tried this food and what their thoughts on it were.

Thanks!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

IMO there are much better foods out there. You don't have to feed a LB puppy food; you can feed a regular adult kibble.

Having said that, if your dog is doing well and you are satisfied with the quality of the food/ingredients, then stick with it.

~Kristin


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

we used the nutro natural LBP food for our last GSD,and he did well on it, however our new guy gets too itchy....so we had to make a change, his new food is more expensive


----------

